# Husqvarna 268 W value?



## M3NT4L5 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey everybody I'm new to the forum. A couple days ago I picked up a non-running Husqvarna 268 W/XP for $100. It ended up needing a piston ring and a carb kit, and now it runs great. It doesn't have a chain brake anymore because the previous owner removed it. It was also modified to have one of those high-flow air filters put on it. What do you guys think it's worth? I know the W designation is special for the west coast, but I don't really know what it means. Also, would its parts such as a top cover or side cover w/ chain brake be compatible with a husky 55? Here are some pictures of it so you can see what it looks like...


----------



## Sears10/6 (Mar 3, 2014)

First thing I would do is get rid of the current air filter set up and go back to the original. the filter is readily available, but I don't know how it has been modified to make the current set up work. If you notice the cover was damaged to install that filter. With the cover cut, the dirt and dust can go straight to the filter (and it will). At its max power RPM (about 9,000) it uses 43.5 gallon of air per second. Makes ya want to keep the air clean. 

The "W" indicates the saw has a "wrap around" front handle, indicating the handle wraps around the bar side of the saw. This allows the user to run the saw with the rewind side down and the operator having a good way to grip it. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Mosquito Bob (2 mo ago)

M3NT4L5 said:


> Hey everybody I'm new to the forum. A couple days ago I picked up a non-running Husqvarna 268 W/XP for $100. It ended up needing a piston ring and a carb kit, and now it runs great. It doesn't have a chain brake anymore because the previous owner removed it. It was also modified to have one of those high-flow air filters put on it. What do you guys think it's worth? I know the W designation is special for the west coast, but I don't really know what it means. Also, would its parts such as a top cover or side cover w/ chain brake be compatible with a husky 55? Here are some pictures of it so you can see what it looks like...


The Husqvarna 268W was made specifically for the west coast . With full wrap handle bars & oversize falling spikes the saw is just shy of being a muscle saw @ 67cc technically however ,Loggers would pull the cylinder and swap it with a big bore (272) open up transfers polish and port them then install the foam air filter to increase air flow and make a high performance timber saw ! My 268w has the 72 cc top end with woods mods and it’s just a hurricane of a chainsaw ! 
as value goes …. If you installed OEM stock parts it’s a 500$ Saw . If it’a modded & hot rodded with B&C it’s priceless ! I’m keeping mine


----------

